# Looking for info on Surrey equestrain scene.. Want to move here.



## Rhubarb (27 October 2013)

So I've finally persuaded the OH to move out of SW London westbound to Surrey. The purpose of the move is to enable me to get a horse and live within a decent distance of which ever livery yard I end up on and for the OH to enjoy his cycling. He needs to get to Weybridge daily and I need to get to Richmond for work (m3).

I'm really looking for advice on areas, where to avoid etc. We've been for a drive around and I'm liking Chobham and surrounds. There appears to be loads of livery yards around here and plenty of off road riding. OH isn't so keen as theres no rail links from here. He would prefer further westward or even round to Dorking (better cycling apparently). I'm not sure what the horse scene is like here or beyong. We do like farnham but its probably too far for me to get into work. What's woking like? 

I'd really appreciate the low down on the equestrian scene in surrey. Where are the areas that combine a good selection of livery yards, equestrain services..vets, farrier etc, off road riding, easy access to competitions etc. I know its a huge question but any bits of info will help me build up an understanding and picture of the area.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## teapot (27 October 2013)

Woking itself is a bit of a cesspit but with a useful train station (Woking to Weybridge is about 10mins if I remember rightly). The surrounding areas such as Bisley, West End, Pirbright, Farnborough, Chobham etc are all much nicer places to live in and reasonably horsey I think.


----------



## Rhubarb (27 October 2013)

Thanks Teapot. Does woking have a good taxi service out to the villages?


----------



## millikins (27 October 2013)

How about Horsley, Effingham, Bookham? Very horsey, great hacking, easy(ish) for Weybridge and Richmond and smack in the middle of Olympic cycling route.


----------



## teapot (27 October 2013)

Rhubarb said:



			Thanks Teapot. Does woking have a good taxi service out to the villages?
		
Click to expand...

I found it did and the smaller places may well have their own companies too given it's commuter territory.


----------



## Rhubarb (27 October 2013)

Millikins said:



			How about Horsley, Effingham, Bookham? Very horsey, great hacking, easy(ish) for Weybridge and Richmond and smack in the middle of Olympic cycling route.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that I'll check them out. We're planning a drive out on Wednesday so will make sure we visit these ares.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 October 2013)

Rhubarb said:



			Thanks Teapot. Does woking have a good taxi service out to the villages?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and bus's to most tho many stop by 7pm.
The town isnt too bad these days (Teapot - when did you last go there?)
The traffic is pretty bad in rush hour (but where isn't?)
Lots of lovely villages outlying, Chobham a v good bet for home/livery etc & only 3 - 4 miles from the station - or same from Sunningdale station which also goes to Weybridge.
Shopping - food shopping has plenty of choice (Morrisons, Sainsbury, Waitrose & tesco's abound) but no Lidl's or Aldi locally. Guildford not too far for speciality shops.

If you want more on local areas in NW Surrey, drop me a PM if you like, OP


----------



## teapot (27 October 2013)

Woking? About 3 months ago! I am used to Guildford and Chichester though so probably a bit judgmental about it as it didn't seem loved in comparison. I do however have a couple of friends working in Woking who refuse to live there and would rather drive or train in rather than walk which might say something... 

OP, Sunningdale's lovely, especially with the the park so close, but it's on the slower train line for Weybridge and the very slow line to London. Used to live up that way.


----------



## arizonahoney (28 October 2013)

Millikins said:



			How about Horsley, Effingham, Bookham? Very horsey, great hacking, easy(ish) for Weybridge and Richmond and smack in the middle of Olympic cycling route.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ this. You have GBEC and Pachesham as local competition venues, plus good hacking and a number of riding clubs inc Bookham Riding Club and Newlands Corner Riding Club.


----------



## LynH (29 October 2013)

I live in Ash Green near Farnham and there are a lot of very good yards around plus several options for stations.  Anywhere from Woking down to Farnham is good for a wide range of livery yards. There is great hacking on the Ash/Pirbright ranges. Trains into London are great from Woking or Brookwood and Farnborough and Worplesdon are good too. My OH drives to Woking as very good service from there. Access to the A3 for Weybridge from most of above. 
Venue wise, Merrist Wood is in Worplesdon, Tweseldown nr Farnham, Frensham Manor, Priory, Farnham Town Show (BS), Pachesham, plus plenty others doing unaff. 

Good yards in Normandy, Worplesdon, Bisley, Pirbright etc. It's worth popping into local tackshops to get an idea, Rokers and Frosburys in Worplesdon and Snack and Tack in Runfold, Farnham.


----------



## Bug (29 October 2013)

Woking isn't as bad as Teapot is saying IMO!
I live and work in Woking, and they are doing up the town centre and investing a lot of money on it and the train routes and motorway routes are unbeatable. There is a reason it is an expensive area! 
I am in the process of moving my horse to Chobham as the hacking is great with sand tracks rideable all year round. There are lots of livery yards in that area. 
As others have said there are a few good competition centres around, Merrist Wood, GBEC, Pachesham for example and the riding clubs are very friendly around here.
I will PM you about a yard to avoid in the Bookham/Horsley area


----------



## Luci07 (29 October 2013)

My horses are in Dorking and I live nearby, so can vouch for yards and unfortunately, cyclists as well!

However I would actually think about your journey very carefully. I did, at one point, work in Brentford and it was a complete pig of a journey, even when you think its not that far. I would make great shakes getting up the M25 and would get completely caught at the last part of the journey..Took me an hour and a half, leaving at 7.15 latest. 

As for Woking - if you don't want to be in the town, there are a lot of nice surrounding villages so I would advise you to look at the trains, then wander around to see which area you like.


----------



## A Keeling (30 October 2013)

I own and run a super small and friendly livery yard in Bisley.  Great facilities and service. I currently have a couple of rare vacancies for either assisted DIY or part.  Give me a shout if you would like to come and view.


----------



## Rhubarb (30 October 2013)

Luci07 said:



			However I would actually think about your journey very carefully. I did, at one point, work in Brentford and it was a complete pig of a journey, even when you think its not that far. I would make great shakes getting up the M25 and would get completely caught at the last part of the journey..Took me an hour and a half, leaving at 7.15 latest.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this. I know the m25 can be the road from hell and I always hear on the travel news problems around that stretch. Funnily enough there are days when I'll need to go to Brentford and an hour and a half is a bit much. Saying that I only do 3 days and may go down to 2 so could perhaps stomach the journey twice a week. i'm quite flexible workwise as I'm a nurse so could eventually look for something closer to home.

Dorking looks really nice too. We've only driven through once but perhaps we need to revisit and have a wander around.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rhubarb (30 October 2013)

A Keeling said:



			I own and run a super small and friendly livery yard in Bisley.  Great facilities and service. I currently have a couple of rare vacancies for either assisted DIY or part.  Give me a shout if you would like to come and view.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting know. I'm actually horseless at the mo but am looking for the one! We actually drove through Bisely today, where is your yard?


----------



## A Keeling (31 October 2013)

Between Bisley and Pirbright.  What sort of neddy are you looking for?


----------



## Ella19 (31 October 2013)

Dorking and Surrey hills are fab for cycling and hacking! I'm further out towards Cranleigh, but if you can afford it and want real country village, shere and peaslake are lovely. Hacking is miles of sandy tracks on blackheath, winterfold etc. Two local riding clubs that do lots. Easy to dorking if you prefer town or merrow or burpham whichare nearer to Guildford.


----------



## Rhubarb (2 November 2013)

A Keeling said:



			Between Bisley and Pirbright.  What sort of neddy are you looking for?
		
Click to expand...

15.3 - 16.1hh all rounder, gelding, pref lightweight, all the usual - safe, no vices, loads, good in traffic etc. Must be kind and like being fussed over!! I'd be looking to do all RC activities, hacking, local shows. I'm debating whether to get a schoolmaster type or something a bit greener (not totally green) so we can both start on the bottom rung develop together (with plenty of tuition of course). My dream horse would be an ex racer who fulfils the above!


----------



## Rhubarb (2 November 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. There's been some great suggestions and advice and plenty of areas to consider. I think we need to do more exploring and spend the day visiting all the villages.

I've got a large map on a pin board and am going to stick pins in the equestrian centres, livery yards, places we like/don't like etc!

I'm sure I'll keep popping back here and PMing for further info.

thanks again


----------



## A Keeling (5 November 2013)

I'll Keep my ear to the ground for you.  Being on the Windsor Forest RC Committee and a member of Worplesdon and District Bridleways Association, I do quite often get horses for sale ads sent to me.  If they appear to be what you are looking for, I'll pass them over to you.  



Rhubarb said:



			15.3 - 16.1hh all rounder, gelding, pref lightweight, all the usual - safe, no vices, loads, good in traffic etc. Must be kind and like being fussed over!! I'd be looking to do all RC activities, hacking, local shows. I'm debating whether to get a schoolmaster type or something a bit greener (not totally green) so we can both start on the bottom rung develop together (with plenty of tuition of course). My dream horse would be an ex racer who fulfils the above!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pearcider (6 November 2013)

Sarah Gledhill runs a small full livery/comp yard in Hersham just out side Weybridge. It backson to Southwood Manor farm (they do DIY) Southwood have agreed a permit system with Sarahs yard for extra farm riding. 
PM me if you would like details I know she is currently full but apparently is building 3 more stables....


----------



## chaps89 (8 November 2013)

A Keeling - could I jump in on the horses for sale request too? Been looking since May and am having no luck. Having done too much travelling to see horses, I would like to look locally now if I can but not currently having a horse/my last horse being semi-retired for years means I'm not in the loop as it were for word of mouth sales! Can PM with what I'm looking for if you don't mind?

Sorry to hijack OP, in answer to your questions:
Until last month I'd lived in Woking for 2 years, I work full time in London (until earlier this year was working in Brentford ironically! Now working in canary wharf) but also part time in one of the pubs in town- I walked home in the evenings and have never had any problems, I don't tend to find we get much trouble either, so it's not what I'd call rough. 
Arrow cabs (I think it is) are almost next to the train station and are 24 hour so good access for cabs if you want to live outside the town centre)
Woking is also substantially cheaper than Guildford and the surrounding villages if it makes any difference. Nice villages nearby are Shere and Chobham.
Loads of yards around Clandon/Shere/Ockham/Ripley but can't beat Chobham for its hacking and some nice yards, and again it's one junction further up the m25 closer to Brentford. As others have mentioned, several tack shops and equestrian centres in the vicinity.
Although Weybridge isn't far from Woking, I've found driving towards West Byfleet/Hersham/Weybridge directions is horrid at rush hour and although in theory those areas are 15 minutes down the road it has taken me 45 minutes before now.
I used to commute Woking- Brentford, train is easy (woking to clapham junction, change at clapham on the hounslow via brentford service. Each train takes about 15-20 minutes, if you're quick you can normally catch the next one to brentford 2 minutes after you get into clapham from woking, but that doesn't often happen but it was never more than a 17 minute wait for the next train)
If you want to drive, rat run. M25, come off at junction 14 or 13 and cut past heathrow onto the a4, much less traffic that way and you don't have to go too far on the m25. Or M25, M3 then rat run through Isleworth to Brentford, the M3 is normally clear tho you normally hit traffic around Twickenham but just normal rush hour traffic. 
In rush hour i'd say allow an hour, but it can be done in 35 minutes on a clear day, average time I'd say it takes 45 minutes Brentford-Woking.
I don't know other areas of Surrey that well but Dorking/Reigate seem to be nice horsey areas (definitley cycling areas too, can't move for cyclists round there!) and have good access into London but are possibly a bit too far round to the south for getting to west london comfortabley.

Feel free to PM me if you want


----------



## Rhubarb (9 November 2013)

A Keeling said:



			I'll Keep my ear to the ground for you.  Being on the Windsor Forest RC Committee and a member of Worplesdon and District Bridleways Association, I do quite often get horses for sale ads sent to me.  If they appear to be what you are looking for, I'll pass them over to you.
		
Click to expand...

Many Thanks, that would be great!


----------



## Rhubarb (9 November 2013)

chaps89 said:



			Until last month I'd lived in Woking for 2 years, I work full time in London (until earlier this year was working in Brentford ironically! Now working in canary wharf) but also part time in one of the pubs in town- I walked home in the evenings and have never had any problems, I don't tend to find we get much trouble either, so it's not what I'd call rough. 
Arrow cabs (I think it is) are almost next to the train station and are 24 hour so good access for cabs if you want to live outside the town centre)
Woking is also substantially cheaper than Guildford and the surrounding villages if it makes any difference. Nice villages nearby are Shere and Chobham.
Loads of yards around Clandon/Shere/Ockham/Ripley but can't beat Chobham for its hacking and some nice yards, and again it's one junction further up the m25 closer to Brentford. As others have mentioned, several tack shops and equestrian centres in the vicinity.
Although Weybridge isn't far from Woking, I've found driving towards West Byfleet/Hersham/Weybridge directions is horrid at rush hour and although in theory those areas are 15 minutes down the road it has taken me 45 minutes before now.
I used to commute Woking- Brentford, train is easy (woking to clapham junction, change at clapham on the hounslow via brentford service. Each train takes about 15-20 minutes, if you're quick you can normally catch the next one to brentford 2 minutes after you get into clapham from woking, but that doesn't often happen but it was never more than a 17 minute wait for the next train)
If you want to drive, rat run. M25, come off at junction 14 or 13 and cut past heathrow onto the a4, much less traffic that way and you don't have to go too far on the m25. Or M25, M3 then rat run through Isleworth to Brentford, the M3 is normally clear tho you normally hit traffic around Twickenham but just normal rush hour traffic. 
In rush hour i'd say allow an hour, but it can be done in 35 minutes on a clear day, average time I'd say it takes 45 minutes Brentford-Woking.
I don't know other areas of Surrey that well but Dorking/Reigate seem to be nice horsey areas (definitley cycling areas too, can't move for cyclists round there!) and have good access into London but are possibly a bit too far round to the south for getting to west london comfortabley.

Feel free to PM me if you want 

Click to expand...

Wow, that's really informative thanks! Its good to know travelling times/traffic flow as it helps inform our decision. I'll definitely PM if I need any extra info. Thanks again chaps89!


----------



## Rhubarb (4 December 2013)

Any thoughts on West Horsley anyone? We've seen a house we like and wondering if its worth a viewing.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 December 2013)

Good riding around W/Horsley - just onto the North Downs. 
Woolgars farm is probably the largest livery yard closeby, also having its own x/c course & ride round the fields - with access onto the North downs way 
Nice village, Clandon & Effingham will be nearest stations for london commute.
Rather nice pub there - King William 4th - good food indeed, but more a gastro pub than the local hostelry (if you know what I mean?)
No shops so need to poddle over to E/Horsley or into Ripley for local shops, or further to Merrow or Leatherhead for Supermarket shopping


----------



## Rhubarb (4 December 2013)

Thanks Christmas Furry, lots of useful info!  Actually the house is on the same road as the pub you mention. Is it a busy road?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 December 2013)

It can be - its a bit of a cut through to Ripley, I dont use it regularly tho, more so in the summer.
Worth you visiting weekdays & weekends to see


----------



## kppony (4 December 2013)

Rhubarb said:



			Thanks for this. I know the m25 can be the road from hell and I always hear on the travel news problems around that stretch. Funnily enough there are days when I'll need to go to Brentford and an hour and a half is a bit much. Saying that I only do 3 days and may go down to 2 so could perhaps stomach the journey twice a week. i'm quite flexible workwise as I'm a nurse so could eventually look for something closer to home.

Dorking looks really nice too. We've only driven through once but perhaps we need to revisit and have a wander around.

Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

I live in Walton-on-Thames which is really close to Weybridge. There's a few yards here but hacking isn't great unfortunately. 

I work in Ealing and the drive does take about 1hr30 during term time but only 40mins in school holidays! I don't drive round the M25 way though it's too unpredictable traffic-wise. 

Walton is a lovely area to live. We moved from Wimbledon and wouldn't go back now!


----------



## Rhubarb (4 December 2013)

Thanks kppony, I know Walton a little as we lived in Sunbury for a while. It is nice but we want further out, outside the M25, which means I probably will need to venture onto the m25!


----------



## chokablok (11 December 2013)

Chobham is a v.horsey area with lots of livery yards and a few riding schools as well, I think there is quite good hacking also onto common land.

Love Farnham! Gorgeous, quaint little town and surrounded by horsey areas a few mins drive south from town centre you have old park area with a riding school and a few liveries and down south you have frensham area with hacking around frensham ponds and a couple of riding schools and liveries.

I would not recommend Guildford. The shopping is okay but the people tend to be very rude e.g people normally don't hold doors open for you, don't wait for you to have got off train before shoving past you to get on etc this is based on my experience of living near Guildford for nearly 20 years I would not live there and it is quite overpriced for what it is.


----------



## Rhubarb (15 December 2013)

Thanks Chokablok, Farnham is nice, but maybe just a bit too far away. Guildford and rudeness...plenty of rude gits where I am now lol!!

We've put the house hunting on hold until after the new year but our budget has increased so we now have much more choice.


----------

